# Ποιο ή ποιό από τα δυο ή δυό (ή δύο); Απαντήσεις σε ορθογραφικές απορίες



## nickel (Apr 1, 2012)

Για τα τετράχρονα της Λεξιλογίας είχα σκεφτεί να ξεκινήσω ένα νήμα όπου θα μπορούσαμε να συγκεντρώνουμε μερικά από τα πιο γνωστά ορθογραφικά ζητήματα, ιδίως αυτά για τα οποία δεν θα ήταν απαραίτητο να ξεκινήσουμε ολόκληρο νήμα. Ταυτόχρονα θα μπορούσαμε να συγκεντρώσουμε σε ένα μέρος, σε ένα είδος ευρετηρίου, ζητήματα ορθογραφίας που σχολιάζουμε σε άλλα νήματα. Έχω έναν τεράστιο κατάλογο, αλλά πιστεύω ότι το νήμα θα κρατηθεί ζωντανό και τα ζητήματα θα αναδεικνύονται καλύτερα αν γίνονται συνεχείς προσθήκες και καταγράφονται οι καθημερινές παρατηρήσεις μας. Επιπροσθέτως, ακόμα και το αρχικό αυτό μήνυμα θα διαφοροποιείται κάθε φορά που θα προσθέτουμε εξηγήσεις για την καλύτερη αξιοποίηση του νήματος. 

Στα επόμενα μηνύματα θα δημιουργηθεί ο χώρος για την αλφαβητική παρουσίαση των ορθογραφικών ζητημάτων που θα προσθέτουμε στο εξής. Η παρουσίαση θα γίνεται με τη μορφή:
καλύτερα ή καλλίτερα; *καλύτερα *[Διορθ]
Πρώτος θα μπαίνει ο σωστός ή επικρατέστερος όρος. Σε τετράγωνες αγκύλες θα μπαίνει (σε βραχυγραφία) γρήγορη εξήγηση του λόγου που προτιμάμε τη μια ορθογραφία από την άλλη — αν δεν απαιτείται λεπτομερέστερη εξήγηση. Εδώ θα εξηγήσουμε την κωδικοποίηση αυτή. Π.χ.
[ΙστΟρθ] = Ιστορική Ορθογραφία: για τον τύπο γραφής μιας λέξης που είναι ο ετυμολογικά σωστός και ήταν πάντα ο επικρατέστερος, π.χ. μήνυση ή μύνηση; *μήνυση *[ΙστΟρθ]
[ΑπλΟρθ] = Απλοποιημένη ορθογραφία: για δάνεια που σε κάποια από τις ορθογραφικές μεταρρυθμίσεις αποφασίστηκε να απλογραφούνται, π.χ. τρένο ή τραίνο; *τρένο *[ΑπλΟρθ]
[Διορθ] = Διορθωμένος τύπος. Παρότι πολλοί θυμούνται ότι υπήρχε και ο δεύτερος τύπος, τώρα έχουν καταλήξει ότι ο σωστός είναι ο πρώτος, π.χ. καλύτερα ή καλλίτερα; *καλύτερα *[Διορθ]
[Δημοτική] = Προσαρμογή στο τυπικό της δημοτικής, π.χ. Αιγόκερος ή Αιγόκερως; *Αιγόκερος *[Δημοτική] _Ο Αιγόκερος, του Αιγόκερου_. Οι τύποι _ο Αιγόκερως, του Αιγόκερω_ ανήκουν στην καθαρεύουσα.
[Α+Β] = Και το ένα και τα άλλο. Συνήθως για τις περιπτώσεις που κάθε τύπος έχει διαφορετική σημασία ή γλωσσικό ρόλο, π.χ. δυο ή δύο; [Α+Β] (ακολουθεί γρήγορη εξήγηση)

Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα προτιμάμε τους τύπους που θα προκαλέσουν τα λιγότερα προβλήματα σε σχολικές εξετάσεις, γραπτά που κρίνονται από επιμελητές κ.τ.ό. Στις περιπτώσεις που είναι διαδεδομένοι δύο τύποι γραφής ή δύο καλά τεκμηριωμένες απόψεις θα φροντίζουμε να σας δώσουμε τα δεδομένα που χρειάζεστε για να διαλέξετε. Μέσα στο 2013 θα κυκλοφορήσουν νέα λεξικά, όπως π.χ. το λεξικό της Ακαδημίας, και θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε τις δικές τους επιλογές στην περίπτωση πολυτυπιών.

Αν για οποιοδήποτε λόγο θεωρήσουμε απαραίτητο να δώσουμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες ή να συζητήσουμε κάτι, η συζήτηση θα γίνεται σε αυτόνομο νήμα και εδώ θα μένει η παραπομπή. Εκτός από τις τακτικές δικές μου προσθήκες, θα χαρούμε να δούμε και δικές σας, ιδίως αν ξεφεύγουν από τα συνηθισμένα ορθογραφικά προβλήματα ή είναι ζητήματα που έχουμε ήδη καλύψει, αλλά σε άσχετα νήματα.

Με τις καλλίτερες καλύτερες ευχές μας για το νέο έτος — να τα εκατοστήσουμε εκατοστίσουμε!


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2013)

*Α*
αναγγέλλω ή αναγγέλω; *αναγγέλλω* (Δεν υπάρχει _(αν)αγγέλω_, μόνο _(αν)αγγέλλω_ και _θα/να (αν)αγγείλω_ — και το υποκοριστικό της Αγγελικής, Αγγέλω) [Γραμμ]
Αιγόκερος ή Αιγόκερως; *Αιγόκερος *[Δημοτική] _Ο Αιγόκερος, του Αιγόκερου_. Οι τύποι _ο Αιγόκερως, του Αιγόκερω_ ανήκουν στην καθαρεύουσα.
αλείφω ή αλοίφω; *αλείφω* αλλά *αλοιφή* [ΙστΟρθ]
Αράχοβα ή Αράχωβα; *Αράχοβα *[ΑπλΟρθ] (η γραφή _Αράχωβα_ παραμένει πιο διαδεδομένη) Ιστότοπος του Δήμου

*Δ*
γιαλός ή γυαλός; *γιαλός* (ΙστΟρθ] [< _αιγιαλός_]

*Δ*
δυο ή δύο ή δυό; [Α+Β] Δείτε εδώ για να διαλέξετε αν σε κάποια έκφραση ταιριάζει περισσότερο το συνιζημένο ή το ασυνίζητο. Ο συνιζημένος τύπος με τόνο (*δυό*) είναι λάθος.

*Ε*
έσο έτοιμος ή έσω έτοιμος; *έσο έτοιμος* (Το _έσο_ είναι μεταγενέστερος τύπος της προστακτικής του _ειμί_ και σημαίνει «να είσαι».)

*Κ*
καλύτερα ή καλλίτερα; *καλύτερα* [Διορθ]

*Μ*
μήνυση ή μύνηση; *μήνυση* [ΙστΟρθ] Ομοίως: _μηνύω, μήνυσα, έχω μηνύσει_.

*Τ*
τρένο ή τραίνο; *τρένο* [ΑπλΟρθ]


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2013)

Χώρος για μελλοντική επέκταση


----------



## bernardina (Jan 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> Χώρος για μελλοντική επέκταση



κλαυσίγελως ή κλαυσίγελος;


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2013)

bernardina said:


> κλαυσίγελως ή κλαυσίγελος;


Καλώς τον πρώτο μου πελάτη! 

Θα με βοηθήσετε περισσότερο αν δεν κάνετε προσθήκη μίας περίπτωσης ή είκοσι περιπτώσεων, αλλά, ας πούμε, πέντε περιπτώσεων μαζί.
Είναι καλύτερο να προσθέσετε μία περίπτωση παρά καμία επειδή περιμένοντας να μαζέψετε πέντε ξεχάσατε και τη μία.
Θα με βοηθήσετε επίσης αν ακολουθήσετε το ίδιο πρότυπο:
κλαυσίγελος ή κλαυσίγελως; *κλαυσίγελος *[Δημοτική] _Ο κλαυσίγελος, του κλαυσίγελου_ και όχι _ο κλαυσίγελως, του κλαυσιγέλωτος_. (Λεξιλογία)


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2013)

ουκ αν λάβοις, ουκ αν λάβεις ή ουκ αν λάβης; *ουκ αν λάβοις* (παρά του μη έχοντος). [ΑρχΟρθ] Έτσι στους _Νεκρικούς διαλόγους_ του Λουκιανού.
τοις πάσι, τοις πάσει ή τοις πάσοι; *τοις πάσι* [ΑρχΟρθ]. 
εξαπίνης, εξ απίνης, εξ απήνης ή εξ’ απίνης; > *εξαπίνης* [ΑρχΟρθ] Γράφεται σαν μία λέξη ακόμα και στην _Ιλιάδα_.
το ισχίο ή το ισχύο; το *ισχίο* [ΙστΟρθ]. Επίσης: *ισχιαλγία* και *οσφυαλγία* (ΟΧΙ _ισχυαλγία_)
τριάμισι εκατομμύρια ή τρεισήμισι εκατομμύρια; *τριάμισι εκατομμύρια*, όπως και _τρία εκατομμύρια_, αλλά _τρεισήμισι χιλιάδες_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2013)

ότι ή ό,τι; *ότι* = πως. *ό,τι* = οτιδήποτε (Στο _οτιδήποτε_ δεν χρειάζεται υποδιαστολή.)
_Πες τους ότι θέλεις. = Πες τους πως θέλεις.
Πες τους ό,τι θέλεις. = Πες τους οτιδήποτε θέλεις._

Επίσης:
*το ότι*. Π.χ. _Είναι προς τιμήν του το ότι το παραδέχτηκε._ 
*παρά το ότι* > *παρότι* (ΟΧΙ _παρ’ ότι_)
*με ό,τι* (και γενικότερα: *πρόθεση + ό,τι*): _Εντυπωσιάζει με ό,τι κι αν καταπιαστεί._
Φράσεις: _είναι ό,τι κι ό,τι | ό,τι έγινε έγινε | ό,τι έχω και δεν έχω | έκανα ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούσα | ό,τι και να γίνει_

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?999


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2013)

Νηματάκι μου καλό, σ' έχω παραμελήσει! Να 'σουνα μόνο εσύ...

αλίμονο ή αλλοίμονο; *αλίμονο* [Διορθ] (Επίκαιρη συζήτηση)


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2013)

κόρυζα ή κόριζα; *Κόρυζα* είναι το συνάχι (και γρίπη των πουλερικών) και *κόριζα* είναι ο κοριός (από το αρχαίο _κόρις_).

Στην Ματζέντα υπάρχει τώρα ορθογραφικό λάθος που ελπίζουμε ότι θα διορθωθεί εν καιρώ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2013)

καμία / καμιά ή καμμία / καμμιά; *καμία / καμιά* [Διορθ] (Από _καν + μία_. Το _ν_ εξαφανίστηκε, όπως στα _κάτι_ (_καν + τι_), _κάποιος_ (_καν + ποίος_). ΕΛΝΕΓ: «η συνεκφορά δεν είχε παραγάγει διπλά σύμφωνα, τα οποία δεν προφέρονταν στη Μεσαιωνική Ελληνική». Και: ΛΚΝ)

ποικίλλω ή ποικίλω; Εξαρτάται από το χρόνο:
Ενεστώτας: ποικίλλω
Παρατατικός: ποίκιλλα (συνέχεια)
Αόριστος: ποίκιλα (μια φορά)
Μέλλοντας εξακολουθητικός: θα ποικίλλω (συνέχεια) / Υποτακτική: να ποικίλλω
Μέλλοντας στιγμιαίος: θα ποικίλω (μια φορά) / να ποικίλω
Μετοχή : ποικίλλοντας
Προστακτική: ποίκιλλε συνέχεια / ποίκιλε μια φορά
Παρακείμενος: έχω ποικίλει
Λόγια μετοχή: ποικίλλοντες, ποικίλλουσες, ποικίλλοντα

ελλιπής ή ελλειπής; *ελλιπής* [ΙστΟρθ]
(Με -_ει_- τα _ελλείπω, ελλείποντες, ελλειπτικός_)


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2013)

ρώγα ή ρόγα; *ρώγα* [ΙστΟρθ]
Με την ευκαιρία που είδα κάποιες «ιδεολογικές *ρόγες» εδώ.
Περισσότερα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15329-ρώγα-ή-ρόγα-ρώγα-(του-σταφυλιού-ή-του-μαστού)

ως εκ θαύματος ή ως εκ του θαύματος; *ως εκ θαύματος*. Η προσθήκη του άρθρου πρέπει να είναι επιρροή από το «ω του θαύματος».
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12976-ω-του-θαύματος!

συνέβη ή συνέβει; *συνέβη*
Δεν έχουμε παλιά υποτακτική που πρέπει να γυρίσουμε το -_η_ σε -_ει_. Έτσι γράφεται και ο αόριστος τών _αποβαίνω_ (_απέβη_), _επιβαίνω_ (_επέβη_), _μεταβαίνω_ (_μετέβη_), _προβαίνω_ (_προέβη_), _υπερβαίνω_ (_υπερέβη_), _παραβαίνω_ (_παρέβη_), _παρεμβαίνω_ (_παρενέβη_), _επεμβαίνω_ (_επενέβη_).


----------



## sarant (Feb 20, 2013)

του βαθέος κράτους ή του βαθέως κράτους; του *βαθέος* κράτους.
Τα επίθετα σε -ύς (βαθύς, βαρύς, οξύς κτλ.) στη λόγια γενική του αρσενικού και του ουδέτερου γράφονται με -έος: του βαθέος κράτους, του βαρέος τύπου.
Τα αντίστοιχα _επιρρήματα_ γράφονται με -έως: το φέρει βαρέως.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2013)

πιονιέρος ή πιονέρος; *πιονιέρος*. Αν θέλετε να πηγαίνετε με τα νερά των λεξικών και επειδή η λέξη προέρχεται από τη γαλλική _pionnier_, που έχει _, γράφετε τη λέξη με δύο -ι-. Ωστόσο, η γραφή πιονέρος, που δείχνει ότι ενοχλεί το -ιε- δίπλα στο -ιο-, είναι εξίσου διαδεδομένη, και στο διαδίκτυο γενικά και σε βιβλία ειδικά.

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13080-πιονιέρος-ή-πιονέρος_


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2013)

*Ερ.: περεταίρω ή περαιτέρω; Απ.: περαιτέρω*

Ερώτηση: περεταίρω ή περαιτέρω;
Απάντηση: *περαιτέρω*

Πρέπει να είναι απ' τα συχνότερα ορθογραφικά λάθη που βλέπω — _και _από επαγγελματίες της γλώσσας. Το κακό εδώ ξεκινά από την αδιαφανή ετυμολογία της λέξης (_*περαίτερος *_< συγκριτικός τού αρχ. *περαῖος *< _*πέρα**_), σε συνδυασμό με την παρετυμολογική επίδραση του _*εταίρος *_που 'χει τα /e/ αντιμετατεθειμένα σε σχέση με το -_αιτέρω _εδώ (κι άλλωστε, παρά το αρχικό _περ_-, εδώ δεν κρύβεται κάποιο α' συνθετικό _περί_). Επίσης, ούτε με το _*έτερος *_έχει κάποια σχέση το _περαιτέρω_.

Τι μπορούμε να έχουμε κατά νου για να μην κολλάμε; Τα άλλα επιρρήματα σε -_τέρω _(_ανωτέρω_, _κατωτέρω_), οπότε το αποσυνδέουμε στο μυαλό μας από το _εταίρος_.

*Την προέλευση από το αρχ. _πέρα(ν)_ τη δίνει το ΛΝΕΓ (2012) και το ΕΛΝΕΓ. Το σχολικό λεξικό της Αρχαίας (για το Γυμνάσιο) τα μπερδεύει με το _περαῖος _— τη μια το συνδέει με το _πέραν _και την άλλη με το _πέρας_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2013)

συν τοις άλλοις ή συν της άλλης; *συν τοις άλλοις* [ΙστΟρθ].
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μικρολαθάκια)&p=185058&viewfull=1#post185058

Άλλες δοτικές με το _συν_:
*συν γυναιξί και τέκνοις*
*συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει*
*οι συν αυτώ* (& *οι συν αυτοίς*)
*συν τω χρόνω*


----------



## Zazula (Apr 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Άλλες δοτικές με το _συν_:


Και: *συν Θεώ* (για το _Θεού *θέλοντος *_που 'χει το λήμμα, άφες αυτοίς κλπ...)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2013)

*Ερ.: λογύδριο ή λογίδριο; Απ.: λογύδριο*

_λογύδριο _ή _λογίδριο_; *λογύδριο*

Εύλογη η σύγχυση· άλλωστε η έλξη από το γιώτα στο –_ίδιο_, που 'ναι ένα βασικότατο παραγωγικό επίθημα ουδέτερων υποκοριστικών, είναι ισχυρή. Εδώ όμως ολόκληρο το -_ύδριο _είναι το παραγωγικό επίθημα, το οποίο τα λεξικά το καταγράφουν και στη λ. _τειχύδριον_. Στα αρχαία υπάρχει και το υποκοριστικό _λογίδιον_ (πρβλ. κ. _τειχίδιον_), καθώς και τα _λογάριον_ (πρβλ. κ. _τειχάριον_), _λογαρίδιον_ — αλλ' ως φαίνεται η ειρωνική εξειδίκευση στη χρήση τής λ. _λογύδριο _της εξασφάλισε τη μακροζωία σε σχέση με την υπόλοιπη παρέα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2013)

μπαλοθιά ή μπαλωθιά; *μπαλοθιά*

*μπαλοθιά κ. μπαλοτιά (η)* (διαλεκτ.) πυροβολισμός που ρίχνεται εθιμοτυπικά κυρ. στην Κρήτη κατά την τιμητική υποδοχή κάποιου, κατά τη διάρκεια γιορτής, γλεντιού σε γάμους, βαφτίσια κ.λπ.: _αρχίζω τις μπαλοθιές | ρίχνω μπαλοθιές_.
[ΕΤΥΜ. < μεσν. _μπαλοτιά_ < _μπαλότα_ < βεν. _balota_ / ιταλ. _ballotta_ «σφαιρίδιο, κλήρος», υποκ. τού _balla_ «μπάλα»]. (ΛΝΕΓ)

Η *_μπαλωθιά_ πρέπει να επηρεάστηκε από το _μπαλώνω_.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Η *_μπαλωθιά_ πρέπει να επηρεάστηκε από το _μπαλώνω_.


Τι;;; Εννοείς ότι δεν είναι από το _βολή + ωθώ_ με προληπτική ανομοίωση _βολ _> _βαλ _(υπό την επίδραση και της συνεσταλμένης βαθμίδας τού _βάλλω_) και ηχηροποίηση του _/β/_; :twit:


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2013)

μπον βιβέρ ή μπον βιβάν; *μπον βιβέρ* ([ΣεβΛαθ] σεβασμός στο διαδεδομένο λάθος)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13302-μπον-βιβέρ-ή-μπον-βιβάν


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2013)

ζην ή ζειν; *ζην* [ΙστΟρθ]

Το απαρέμφατο του αρχαίου ρήματος *ζω* (από _ζήω_) ήταν *ζην*. Το _ζειν_ ήταν απαρέμφατο του _ζέω_ (=βράζω, κοχλάζω). Τα αρχαία απαρέμφατα, σαν καλά απολιθώματα, διατηρούν στη δημοτική την παλιά γραφή τους — το _ζης_ έγινε _ζεις_, αλλά η δημοτική δεν έχει απαρέμφατα για να γίνει _ζειν_ το _ζην_. Το *ζην* επιβιώνει στις παρακάτω φράσεις:

*το ευ ζην
τα προς το ζην
προσμετρώ το ζην
εξεμέτρησε το ζην
το ζην επικινδύνως* (vivere pericolosamente)
*Στον πατέρα μου χρωστώ το ζην, στο δάσκαλό μου το ευ ζην.*


_Ένα λουκέτο του 2010_


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2013)

Για να δώσουμε απάντηση και στο ένα από τα ερωτήματα του τίτλου...

ποιος ή ποιός; *ποιος* (και *ποια*, *ποιο* κτλ.). Η λέξη είναι μονοσύλλαβη, προφέρεται με συνίζηση και δεν θέλει τόνο. Τόνο βάζουμε στο ουσιαστικό *το ποιόν*.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2013)

μετόπη ή μετώπη; *μετόπη* [ΙστΟρθ]

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=μετόπη&sin=all

(Με την ευκαιρία που είδα κάποιες *_μετώπες_ στο κείμενο της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας για τα ΕΠΑΛ.)


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2013)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11081


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2013)

ναρκισσισμός ή ναρκισισμός; *ναρκισσισμός* (Παρότι ο όρος προέρχεται από το γαλλικό _narcissisme_, διατηρεί το διπλό -_σ_- του _Ναρκίσσου_ και δεν απλοποιείται.)
μακρινός ή μακρυνός; *μακρινός* [Διορθ] Από το θέμα _μακρ_- του επιθέτου _μακρύς_ και το επίθημα -_ινός_
μακρινάρι ή μακρυνάρι; *μακρινάρι* [Διορθ]
λοιδορώ ή λοιδωρώ; *λοιδορώ* [ΙστΟρθ] Έτσι από τα αρχαία χρόνια. Και *λοιδορία*.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2013)

αντεπεξέρχομαι ή ανταπεξέρχομαι; *αντεπεξέρχομαι* [ΙστΟρθ] (Από _αντί + επί + εξ + έρχομαι_)

Είδα τον δεύτερο τύπο σε γλωσσικό βιβλίο που αγόρασα την Κυριακή με το Βήμα. Βέβαια, το _ανταπεξέρχομαι_ είναι πια τόσο διαδεδομένο (στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα περισσότερα _ανταπεξέρχεται_ από _αντεπεξέρχεται_) που είναι πιθανό να το δούμε να περιλαμβάνεται στην επόμενη έκδοση του ΛΚΝ και να θεωρείται αποδεκτό, σαν το _προοιωνίζω_. Όσο πάντως δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά, καλό είναι να το αποφεύγετε — μπορεί να πέσετε σε περίεργο επιμελητή. (Ο διορθωτής που έχω στον Firefox δεν το υπογραμμίζει. Πόσα ξέρει!)


προοιωνίζεται ή προοιωνίζει; *προοιωνίζεται* [ΙστΟρθ] (Ανήκει στα μεταβατικά αποθετικά ρήματα)
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9489-προοιωνίζεται-και-προοιωνίζει


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

*Ερ.: άμωμος ή άμμωμος; Απ.: άμωμος*

άμωμος ή άμμωμος; *άμωμος* [ΙστΟρθ] (Αρχαιοελληνική λέξη, από _α-_ στερητ. + _μώμος _"σφάλμα, ελάττωμα")

Παρότι η λέξη είναι πολύ ειδικής και περιορισμένης χρήσης, εντούτοις η λάθος γραφή *_άμμωμος _/ *_άμμωμη _είναι συχνή από ανθρώπους που δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα εξοικειωμένοι με αυτήν, συνεπικουρούμενη από το γεγονός ότι λέξεις από _αμω_- δεν υπάρχουν στο σύνηθες λεξιλόγιο, ενώ από _αμμω_- υπάρχουν κάποιες κοινές.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

*Ερ.: ασωτεία ή ασωτία; Απ.: ασωτία*

ασωτεία ή ασωτία; *ασωτία* [ΙστΟρθ]

Αρχαιοελληνική λέξη, με αυτόν τον τύπο ήδη από τον 5ο αι. π.Χ., προέρχεται ετυμολογικά από το παλαιότερο _άσωτος _και όχι από το _ασωτεύομαι _που θα δικαιολογούσε παραγωγικό τέρμα -_εία_. Αντίθετα το _ασωτείο _για το μέρος είναι κανονικός σχηματισμός με το αρμόζον επίθημα -_είο_. http://stephanus.tlg.uci.edu/lsj/#eid=17330&context=lsj

Υπάρχουν πολλά ευρήματα, και σε παλιότερα κείμενα — είναι άλλωστε χαρακτηριστικό ότι ο Γεωργακάς λημματογραφεί τη λέξη ως _ασωτεία_ και τον τύπο _ασωτία _το δίνει για δευτερεύοντα· δίνει δε και την εσφαλμένη ετυμολόγηση από το _ασωτεύω_. http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=ασωτ%ια&dq=

Εδώ όμως δεν έχουμε περίπτωση διτυπίας όπως στο_ εταιρεία / εταιρία_ — η _ασωτία _είναι το σωστό (χμμ, τώρα ξέρω πως αυτό ακούγεται κάπως :inno:) και η *_ασωτεία _το λάθος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2013)

αποσάθρωση ή αποσάρθρωση; *αποσάθρωση* [ΙστΟρθ] 

Βλ. *αποσάθρωση, όχι *αποσάρθρωση*


----------



## Zazula (Nov 6, 2013)

*Ερ.: γενεαλόγιο ή γενεολόγιο; Απ.: γενεαλόγιο*

γενεαλόγιο ή γενεολόγιο; *γενεαλόγιο* [ΙστΟρθ]
γενεαλογικό ή γενεολογικό; *γενεαλογικό* [ΙστΟρθ]

Γλωσσικό ΣτΖ: Προσωπικά εκτιμώ πως το _*γενεολόγιο_ αποτελεί προϊόν προληπτικής αφομοίωσης, λόγω του όμικρον που ακολουθεί σε συνδυασμό με το ότι το _γενεαλόγιο_ είναι η μόνη λέξη σε -_εαλόγιο_, με μόλις άλλη μία (το _αναλόγιο_) σε -_αλόγιο _(όπου όμως έχουμε ολόκληρη την πρόθεση _ανά _κι όχι ένα ουσιαστικό για α' συνθετικό)· αναπόφευκτη και η έλξη απ' τις πολλές (67 δίνει το Αντίστροφο) λέξεις σε -_ολόγιο _(πρβλ. _υβρεολόγιο_, _φρασεολόγιο_).

Αλλά στο επίθετο το λάθος είναι πολύ συχνότερο, καθότι έχει κοντά τις μισές γκουγκλιές απ' ό,τι το σωστό. Εκεί τα πράγματα αναφορικά με την έλξη από άλλες λέξεις σε -_ολογικός _είναι ακόμη πιο ακραία, με μόλις άλλες τρεις λέξεις σε -_αλογικός _(_αλογικός_, _αναλογικός_, _διαλογικός _— καμία άλλη, όμως, με ουσιαστικό για α' συνθετικό) και με πάρα πολλές (323, λέει το Αντίστροφο) σε -_ολογικός_ (εκ των οποίων 8 σε _-εολογικός_: ιδεολογικός, θεολογικός, αντιθεολογικός, τελεολογικός, νεολογικός, φρασεολογικός, ειδησεολογικός, οστεολογικός).

«Γενεαλόγιο» (αγγλ. Registry) ονομάζεται το μητρώο καθαροαιμίας και αναπαραγωγής που τηρείται για ζώα όπως τα άλογα, οι σκύλοι και οι γάτες.
Το κάθε τέτοιο ζώο έχει το δικό του «γενεαλογικό χάρτη» (αγγλ. pedigree).
http://www.koe.gr/ESOTERIKOS KANONISMOS/kefalaioiimainframe.pdf
Για τους ίππους βλέπουμε ότι το «γενεαλογικό βιβλίο» (αγγλ. stud book) στην Κύπρο καλείται Βιβλίο Γενεαλογίας και Αναπαραγωγής — όπου και βρίσκουμε να επιβιώνει η αρχ. λ. _*τοκάς *_(γεν. _*τοκάδος*_), προσαρμοσμένη στη νεοελληνική με τη μορφή *τοκάδα *(πληθ. *τοκάδες *— λείπει απ' τα λεξικά της ΚΝΕ) για να δηλώσει το αγγλ. broodmare. Η λ. _τοκάδα _σε χρήση και στην ιππική Ελλάδα (βλ. λ.χ. σελ. 15 εδώ: http://www.ippotour.gr/dbadmin/uploads/oikonomikes10.pdf).


----------



## sarant (Nov 6, 2013)

Διαβάζοντας το άρθρο μού ήρθε η απορία, γιατί τάχα να θεωρείται σωστός σχηματισμός το "γενεαλογικός". Στα ελληνικά, το συνδετικό φωνήεν είναι το -ο-, οπότε θα περίμενε κανείς από την γενεά και το επίθημα -λόγιο το γενεαλόγιο, όπως από την ημέρα έχουμε το ημερολόγιο ή από την ώρα το ωρολόγιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2013)

Κι εγώ αυτό αναρωτιέμαι. Η δημιουργία σύνθετων με πλήρες πρώτο συνθετικό, χωρίς συνδετικό, δεν είναι και πολύ ελληνική φάση. Ίσως εν προκειμένω είναι για να αποφεύγεται η ηχητική σύγχυση με ένα υποθετικό γενναιολογία/γενναιολογικός.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 6, 2013)

Μα, οι λέξεις αυτές δεν σχηματίστηκαν σήμερα — είναι αρχαίες κι ελληνιστικές (βλ. TLG): γενεᾱλογέω (κ. Ιων. γενεηλογέω), γενεᾱλόγημα, *γενεᾱλογία*, *γενεᾱλογικός*.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 7, 2013)

*Ερ.: γύρει ή γείρει; Απ.: γείρει ǁ Ερ.: γύρτε ή γείρτε; Απ.: γείρτε*

γύρει ή γείρει; *γείρει* [ΙστΟρθ]
γύρτε ή γείρτε; *γείρτε* [ΙστΟρθ]
γυρτός ή γειρτός; *γειρτός*​ [ΙστΟρθ]

Αναφέρομαι στο αοριστικό απαρέμφατο (αλλά και γ' ενικ. υποτακτικής αορίστου & οριστικής συνοπτ. μέλλοντα: _έχει γείρει το πλοίο_, _θα γείρει η πλάστιγγα υπέρ του_), καθώς και στο β' πληθ. προστακτικής αορίστου του ρ. _*γέρνω*_: _γείρτε στο πλάι για να μην χτυπήσετε_.
Το βάζω επειδή τα ευρήματα είναι μοιρασμένα και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, δείχνοντας πως τα (ορθά) «γείρει» και «γείρτε» δεν είναι εμπεδωμένα.
Ειδικά το *_γύρει _έχει ευρήματα και στον ΕΘΕΓ και σε άλλα κείμενα, οπότε είναι ακόμη πιο εύκολο το να παρασυρθεί κάποιος και να το γράψει λάθος.

Για το _γειρτός_, τώρα, υπάρχει σχετικό σημείωμα στο ΛΝΕΓ (το οποίο δεν υπάρχει για τα δύο προαναφερθέντα). Εικάζω ότι η παρετυμολογική γραφή *_γυρτός _(απ' το _γυρνώ_) έκανε τη ζημιά και στους τύπους του ρήματος _γέρνω _στους οποίους αναφερθήκαμε πιο πάνω, οι οποίοι έχουν κι αυτοί επίσης το /jírt/.
Κι εδώ τα ευρήματα σωστού-λάθους είναι και πάλι σχεδόν μοιρασμένα, αλλά στην περίπτωση του (εσφαλμένου) *_γυρτός _η προσοχή μας πρέπει να είναι ακόμη μεγαλύτερη, διότι το Google αυτόν τον τύπο, τον λανθασμένο δηλαδή, μας προτείνει αν αναζητήσουμε το σωστό _γειρτός_!
Τέλος, οι ανορθόγραφοι τύποι με βάση το *_γυρτός _είναι περασμένοι κανονικά στον ορθογράφο τού Word 2010 — οπότε και πάλι προσοχή.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2013)

Να προσθέσουμε και το γερτός for the record.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 7, 2013)

Στο _γερτός _δεν υπάρχει ορθογραφικό δίλημμα. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2013)

κομμάρες ή κομάρες; *κομμάρες* [ΙστΟρθ]
(Από το _κόβω_, άρα με -_μμ_-, όπως _κομμάτι_ ή _κομμένος_.)

Από συζήτηση σε άλλο φόρουμ αντιλήφθηκα ότι το ετυμολογικά αβάσιμο είναι διαδεδομένο, ακόμα και σε βιβλία.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2013)

Χρήστος ή Χρίστος; *Χρήστος* [ΙστΟρθ]
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?14311-Χρήστος-ή-Χρίστος-Χρήστος


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2013)

το βάσανο ή η βάσανος; Ανάλογα με τη σημασία. Δεν είναι συνώνυμα.

*το βάσανο*: ψυχική ή σωματική ταλαιπωρία, π.χ. _Χαρά είναι αυτό ή βάσανο; | Τι βάσανο κι αυτό, να μην μπορείς να ησυχάσεις δυο λεπτά!_ | (συν. πληθ.) _Με γέρασαν τα βάσανα._
*η βάσανος*: εξαντλητική δοκιμασία, π.χ. _Οι θεωρίες του δεν άντεξαν στη βάσανο της κριτικής_ [ΛΚΝ].

Σχετικά σχόλια:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μικρολαθάκια)&p=156894&viewfull=1#post156894
Σε 4 (!) μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου: https://www.google.com/search?q=βάσανο+βάσανος+site:sarantakos.wordpress.com


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2014)

κακοτράχαλος ή κακοτράχηλος; *κακοτράχαλος* [ΙστΟρθ]

Ο Κ. Βαλεοντής κάνει την επισήμανση στο Facebook και με έκπληξη διαπίστωσα ότι αυτό το μπέρδεμα με τον _σκληροτράχηλο_ είναι διαδεδομένο (πάνω από 200 γνήσιες γκουγκλιές).

*κακοτράχαλος* («πετρώδης, δύσβατος») από _κακο + τρόχαλος_ «πέτρα».
*σκληροτράχηλος* («ανθεκτικός, ακατάβλητος») από _σκληρός + τράχηλος_ «αλύγιστος», stiff-necked (LSJ)

Σε παλιά κείμενα βρίσκω άπαξ τον _κακοτράχηλο_, σε παράδειγμα του Λεξικού του Απολλώνιου του Σοφιστή για σύγκριση με τον _ατράχηλο_, δηλαδή με τη σημασία «αυτός που έχει κακοφτιαγμένο ή ασθενή τράχηλο».


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2014)

χνότο ή χνώτο; *χνότο* [Διορθ]

Ετυμολογία: μάλλον από _αχνότη < αχνός_ [ΛΚΝ]

Με αυτή την ορθογραφία θα το βρούμε στα:
_Πανδώρα_ 1870
http://books.google.gr/books?id=-5JEAAAAcAAJ&pg=PA17#v=onepage&q&f=false
_Χρηστομάθεια_, Pernot, 1899
http://books.google.gr/books?id=tyU...en&sa=X&ei=as_RUs28D7H40gWjhYH4Bw&redir_esc=y

Στον _Φορτουνάτο_ του Φώσκολου (1669) 
*χνότο *το, Β 378, «του γέρου η αγκαλιά χνότο και βρόμο εβγάνει» η δυσωδία, κακή απόπνοια.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=M0f...en&sa=X&ei=as_RUs28D7H40gWjhYH4Bw&redir_esc=y
Επίσης στα Συνώνυμα του Βλαστού, Ψυχάρη, Ανδριώτη, και Παλαμά, Βουτυρά, Καζαντζάκη, Τσίρκα, Λουντέμη κ.ά.
https://www.google.com/search?q="χνότο"&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 12, 2014)

στειλεός ή στυλεός; *στειλεός*

Διάφορα ιατρικά εργαλεία έχουν *stylets*, δηλαδή μακρόστενα και άκαμπτα εξαρτήματα. Πολύ συχνά αυτά τα μεταφράζουν *στυλεούς*, υποθέτω επηρεασμένοι από την ορθογραφία του αγγλικού. Το σωστό όμως πρέπει να είναι το *στειλεός*, από το αρχαίο _στε(ι)λεός_ που δίνει το _στειλιάρι_ (όπως λέει και ο Μπαμπινιώτης). Αν κάνω λάθος, διορθώστε με!


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2014)

_κενός περιεχομένου_ ή _κενού περιεχομένου_; *κενός περιεχομένου*, π.χ. _λόγος κενός περιεχομένου_.

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μικρολαθάκια)&p=209410&viewfull=1#post209410


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2014)

η πλατεία Βάθης ή η πλατεία Βάθη; *η πλατεία Βάθης* (Η συνοικία ονομαζόταν Βάθεια ή Βάθη.)

https://www.google.com/search?num=1....12.0....0...1c.1.35.serp..14.0.0.wV-M9aiRt5A
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Βάθη_(συνοικία)


Περισσότερα:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?14541-πλατεία-Βάθης-ή-πλατεία-Βάθη-πλατεία-Βάθης


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2014)

θύμισε ή θύμησε; *θύμισε* (θυμίζω, θύμιζα, θύμισα, να θυμίσω. Παθητικό: θυμούμαι, θυμήθηκα, *θυμήσου*)
θύμισες ή θύμησες; Και τα δύο. Ρήμα: _Τι μου θύμισες!_ Ουσιαστικό (η θύμηση): _Ξυπνούνε οι θύμησες._


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2014)

ρωμαίικος ή ρωμέικος; *ρωμαίικος* [ΙστΟρθ]

Η γραφή -έικος δεν έχει ετυμολογική βάση.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?510-Τοπωνύμια-σε-αίικα


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> ρωμαίικος ή ρωμέικος; *ρωμαίικος* [ΙστΟρθ]
> 
> Η γραφή -έικος δεν έχει ετυμολογική βάση.
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?510-Τοπωνύμια-σε-αίικα


To ότι δεν έχει ετυμολογική βάση δεν σημαίνει κι ότι δεν έχει οπαδούς (μεταξύ των οποίων κι εγώ).
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8895-καθίκι&p=169182&viewfull=1#post169182
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/11/29/kathiki/


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2014)

Ναι, αλλά τούτο εδώ το νήμα δεν είναι οπαδικό. Δίνει τις επιλογές που είναι πιθανότερο να προκαλέσουν τις λιγότερες διαμάχες μεταξύ μεταφραστή και επιμελητή (διάβολε, όλα τα λεξικά έχουν _ρωμαίικος_!) έτσι ώστε να έχουμε την ευκαιρία να δώσουμε τις μάχες εκεί που αξίζει (π.χ. στο _καθίκι_  ).


----------



## sarant (Mar 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ναι, αλλά τούτο εδώ το νήμα δεν είναι οπαδικό. Δίνει τις επιλογές που είναι πιθανότερο να προκαλέσουν τις λιγότερες διαμάχες μεταξύ μεταφραστή και επιμελητή (διάβολε, όλα τα λεξικά έχουν _ρωμαίικος_!) έτσι ώστε να έχουμε την ευκαιρία να δώσουμε τις μάχες εκεί που αξίζει (π.χ. στο _καθίκι_  ).



Πολύ σωστή λογική. Ωστόσο, αν θυμάμαι καλά, σε κάποιο υπονήμα ο Ζαζ. θαρρώ είχε πει ότι τα -έικα δεν προέρχονται μόνο από -αίους αλλά και από ονόματα σε -έας (Σπανέας-Σπανέικα) οπότε η γραφή -αίικα δεν έχει ετυμολογική βάση για αυτή την υποκατηγορία. Άρα, αφού έχουμε και -αίικα και -έικα, διαλέγουμε την απλούστερη λύση.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2014)

E ναι, εδώ τα 'χω γράψει: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?510-Τοπωνύμια-σε-αίικα&p=4172&viewfull=1#post4172 (κ.ε.).


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2014)

Ναι, αλλά, επειδή η εγγραφή αφορούσε το _ρωμαίικος_, μη μου ζητήσετε να ψάχνω για _Ρωμέους_ για να υποστηρίξω το _ρωμέικο_!


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2014)

βιντεοσκόπος ή βιντεοσκοπητής; *βιντεογράφος*
Δεν φτιάχνουμε _βιντοσκοπητή_ από τη _βιντεοσκόπηση_. Τα ρήματα σε -_σκοπώ_ έχουν ουσιαστικά σε -_σκόπος_. Αλλά δίπλα στον _φωτογράφο_ έχει καθιερωθεί να έχουμε τον _βιντεογράφο_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Ευπατριδών ή Ευπατρίδων; *Ευπατριδών
> *(ο _ευπατρίδης_ κλίνεται όπως ο _αγρότης_)



Ή ο _ναύτης_. Ο10 στο σύστημα του ΛΚΝ.
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=ευπατρίδης&sin=all
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/onomatiko/nouns.html


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2014)

υποβολιμαίος ή υποβολιμιαίος; *υποβολιμαίος* [ΙστΟρθ]

Αρέσει σε δημοσιογράφους να χώνουν το περίσσιο ι, αλλά από τον καιρό του Ηρόδοτου η λέξη είναι _υποβολιμαίος_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2014)

θηλιά ή θηλειά; θηλιά [Δημοτική] (Σε ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ)

Από το αρχαίο επίθετο _η θήλεια_. Σύμφωνα με το ΕΛΝΕΓ: 
*θηλιά* < μεσν. _θηλέα_ (με καταβιβασμό του τόνου και συνίζηση) < αρχ. _θήλεια_, θηλ. του επιθ. _θήλυς_. ΣΗΜΑΣ. Η μεταβολή σημασίας «θηλυκή» > «βρόχος» οφείλεται στο σχήμα της θηλιάς, το οποίο θυμίζει την ανατομική κατασκευή των θηλυκών γεννητικών οργάνων, που είναι σχεδιασμένα ώστε να δέχονται στο εσωτερικό τους το συμπλήρωμά τους. Πβ. κ. _θηλυκώνω_ «κουμπώνω».

Τα _-ιά_ που προφέρονται με συνίζηση γράφονται χωρίς _ε_. Γνωστές εξαιρέσεις:
*γεια, υγειά, θεια, γητειά, δουλειά, σοδειά, τα γηρατειά*. Τα _γεια_ και _θεια_ είναι μονοσύλλαβα και, επομένως, άτονα.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2014)

υπερωκεάνιο ή υπερωκεάνειο; *υπερωκεάνιο* [ΙστΟρθ]

Τα νεότερα λεξικά επιμένουν στην ορθογραφία *υπερωκεάνιο(ς)*, που είναι η επικρατέστερη από την ελληνιστική εποχή, ενώ η γραφή _υπερωκεάνειο(ς)_ δεν έχει πού να στηριχθεί.

Όσο για τη λανθασμένη προφορά [ιπεροκιάνιο], η πιο ενδιαφέρουσα γραφή της είναι *_υπερωκυάνιο_!


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2014)

λοιδορούν ή λοιδωρούν; *λοιδορούν* [ΙστΟρθ]

Τα στραβά είναι πιο πολλά από τα σωστά στο Γκουγκλ μου. Ίσως επειδή πολλοί έχουν στο μυαλό τους τα... δώρα.

συνωμοτώ ή συνομωτώ; *συνωμοτώ* [ΙστΟρθ]

(Το έχω πει πολλές φορές; Για το _συνωμοτώ_ ποτέ δεν μπορείς να πεις το σωστό πολλές φορές...)


----------



## Themis (May 5, 2014)

nickel said:


> (Το έχω πει πολλές φορές; Για το _συνωμοτώ_ ποτέ δεν μπορείς να πεις το σωστό πολλές φορές...)


Το έχεις πει πολλές φορές, αλλά φαίνεται να υπάρχει μια συνομωσία εναντίον σου...


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> (Το έχω πει πολλές φορές; Για το _συνωμοτώ_ ποτέ δεν μπορείς να πεις το σωστό πολλές φορές...)





nickel said:


> ...
> Το τέλειο μνημονικό κόλπο που διάβασα: «σκεφτόμουν τον Μητσοτάκη, που έχει τικ στον ώμο: συν-ωμότης». Πρέπει να ανοίξουμε νήμα για τις μνημονικές τεχνικές — όχι τις επίσημες, αλλά τις προσωπικές, τις ευρηματικές.



Συνένα για τον συν-ώμο.


----------



## Gizem (May 20, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι στο σωστό θέμα βέβαια. 
Αλλά ποιο είναι το σωστό;
Βούδας ή Βούδδας;
Εγώ το θυμάμαι με ένα δ, όμως σε ένα βιβλίο θρησκευτικών το είδα με 2 και απόρησα. Εσείς ποιο θεωρείτε σωστό; Ή είναι και τα 2 ορθά;


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2014)

Gizem said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι στο σωστό θέμα βέβαια.
> Αλλά ποιο είναι το σωστό;
> Βούδας ή Βούδδας;
> Εγώ το θυμάμαι με ένα δ, όμως σε ένα βιβλίο θρησκευτικών το είδα με 2 και απόρησα. Εσείς ποιο θεωρείτε σωστό; Ή είναι και τα 2 ορθά;


Η σχολική ορθογραφία είναι με ένα δέλτα: _Βούδας_, _βουδισμός_, _βουδιστής_. Έτσι θα το βρεις και στα λεξικά Μπαμπινιώτη, επίσης.


----------



## Gizem (May 20, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Η σχολική ορθογραφία είναι με ένα δέλτα: _Βούδας_, _βουδισμός_, _βουδιστής_. Έτσι θα το βρεις και στα λεξικά Μπαμπινιώτη, επίσης.


Στο συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο το οποίο είναι Λυκείου το γράφει με 2. Και η θεολόγος σε μια φωτοτυπία που βρήκα το είχε γράψει όπως είπες, με ένα δ.
Απόρησα, γιατί εντάξει και οι καθηγητές άνθρωποι είναι και κάνουν λάθη, αλλά στο βιβλίο αυτό το διπλό δ επαναλαμβανόταν.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2014)

Αυτό το «το θυμάμαι με» πρέπει να το ξεχάσουμε σε σχέση με τις περισσότερες ξενόφερτες λέξεις αλλά και με πολλές από τις ντόπιες. Εδώ καθάρισε η απλοποίηση. Τόσο ο Βούδας όσο και όλα τα παράγωγά του (βουδισμός, βουδιστής, βουδιστικός, βουδικός) γράφονται πια με ένα -δ-, όπως και ο Κούδας.


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2014)

...
Επίσης και στο ΛΚΝ:

*βούδας* ο [vúδas] Ο2 : ως χαρακτηρισμός ανθρώπου που είναι απαθής, όπως ο Bούδας, ο ιδρυτής του βουδισμού: _Tι κάθεσαι ατάραχος και με κοιτάζεις σαν ~;
_[λόγ. < γαλλ. Bouddha -ς < σανσκρ. buddhah `φωτισμένος, Βούδας΄]

Τώρα Βούδας, παλιά *Βούδδας, άλλων Ιησούς κι Ιούδας...


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2014)

πρότερος ή πρώτερος; *πρότερος* [ΙστΟρθ]
Από _πρό + τερος_ και όχι από _πρώτος_. 
_το ελαφρυντικό του προτέρου εντίμου βίου | στην προτέρα κατάσταση | εκ των προτέρων_. Παραγ. _η προτεραία, προτεραιότητα, προτέρημα._


----------



## bernardina (Aug 5, 2014)

μοιρολατρία ή μοιρολατρεία; 
*Μοιρολατρία*, η [mirolatría] Ο25 : 1. φιλοσοφική άποψη σύμφωνα με την οποία όλα τα γεγονότα έχουν προκαθοριστεί αμετάκλητα από μια ανώτερη δύναμη· φαταλισμός. 2. η πεποίθηση ότι αυτό που ορίστηκε από τη μοίρα θα γίνει οπωσδήποτε, ανεξάρτητα από οποιαδήποτε ανθρώπινη επέμβαση.
[λόγ. μοιρολάτρ(ης) -ία]


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2014)

Κι ας πούμε ότι γενικά όλες οι σύνθετες σε -*λατρία*, επειδή προέρχονται από σύνθετο σε -_λάτρης_ και όχι από ρήμα με δεύτερο συνθετικό το _λατρεύω_, γράφονται με -_ι_- και όχι -_ει_-. Μόνο η *λατρεία* βγαίνει από το _λατρεύω_. Αλλιώς:
ειδωλολάτρης > ειδωλολατρία 
προσωπολάτρης > προσωπολατρία
φυσιολάτρης > φυσιολατρία
κ.ο.κ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2014)

κονκάρδα, κογκάρδα ή κοκάρδα; *κονκάρδα*

Η γραφή *κονκάρδα* έχει επικρατήσει, με προφορά /koŋkárδa/. Σπάνια θα δεις σήμερα να γράφουν *κογκάρδα* ή θα ακούσεις να προφέρουν /koŋgárδa/ (κι ας υπάρχει ακόμα και στα νεότερα λεξικά — ΛΝΕΓ, ΛΚΝ, Ορθογραφικό και άλλα). Και δεν ξέρω κανέναν να μένει πιστός στη γαλλική προέλευση (_cocarde_) και να γράφει *_κοκάρδα_.

Περισσότερα: *Το νι της κονκάρδας*
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/08/19/cocarde/


Προσθήκη:
Το ΛΝΕΓ ισχυρίζεται «[χωρίς γεν. πληθ.]».
Το ΛΚΝ, το Βικιλεξικό και η Ελληνομάθεια το κλίνουν σαν την _ώρα_: _των κονκαρδών_.
Η πιάτσα προτιμά τη γενική πληθυντικού _των κονκάρδων_.

Άντε να πάρεις θέση...


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2014)

20ός ή 20ος; *ο 20ός, του 20ού, τον 20ό* 
Το ίδιο και στους στρογγυλούς αιώνες του μακρινού μέλλοντος: 30ός, 40ός, 50ός κτλ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2014)

προτεταμένος ή προτεταμμένος; *προτεταμένος*



pidyo said:


> Το λεξιλογικό σχόλιο αφορά τα προτεταμένα χέρια που διαβάζουμε ότι έχουν οι Καρυάτιδες. Καταρχάς, το λάθος του Πρώτου Θέματος («προτεταμμένα») είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα πολλαπλασιάσει τα σχετικά γκουγκλίσματα και θα μας δημιουργήσει προβλήματα στο ορθογραφικό μέλλον... Έπειτα, λέμε «προτεταμένος» για ένα χέρι που εκτείνεται προς το πλάι, όπως είναι η περίπτωση εδώ;



Πράγματι. Πολλά «*προτεταμμένα», όλα των τελευταίων ωρών. Το *προτείνω* σημαίνει «τείνω, φέρνω προς τα εμπρός». Ανάμεσα στο λαϊκό «τεντωμένα» και το λόγιο «τεταμένα» προτίμησαν το διπλό λάθος. 
https://www.google.gr/search?q="προ...i=4nsNVN8Gid1o0-6B2AQ&start=500&sa=N&filter=0


Σχετική συζήτηση εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15251-Τι-προτείνετε-για-το-προτεταμένο


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2014)

λευχείματα ή λευχήματα; *λευχείματα* (τα ασπρόρουχα, τα εσώρουχα) (λεύχειμα < λευκό + εἷμα Α «ένδυμα»)


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2014)

αναδουλειά ή αναδουλιά; *αναδουλειά*

Από στερητικό _ανα-_ + _δουλειά_ λένε ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ. Διαφορετική ετυμολόγηση προτιμούν Γεωργακάς και Κριαράς (ΝΕΛ): _αδουλιά < άδουλος <_ στερ. _α + δουλεύω_ με επανάληψη του στερητικού.

Έτσι βρίσκουμε _αναδουλιά_ σ' αυτά τα λεξικά (και στα _Συνώνυμα και Συγγενικά_ του Βλαστού). Όμως, έτσι κι αλλιώς, η ορθογραφία *αναδουλειά* έχει επικρατήσει.

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=αναδουλ%&sin=all


----------



## Zazula (Oct 12, 2014)

*μανόζη *ή *μαννόζη*;

(Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, τώρα ρωτάω εγώ. :))


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2014)

...
*μαννόζη*

Γι' αυτό:

The root of both "mannose" and "mannitol" is manna, which the Bible records as the food supplied to the Israelites during their journey in the region of Sinai. Several trees and shrubs can produce a substance called manna, such as the "manna tree" (_Fraxinus ornus) _from whose secretions mannitol was originally isolated.

και για κείνο, μεταξύ πολλών άλλων. Επίσης, μαννιτόλη και μαννάνη.

Get up in the morning, slaving for bread, sir,
So that every mouth can be fed.
Poor me Israelites



Spoiler


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2014)

The root of both "mannose" and "mannitol" is _manna_, which the Bible records as the food supplied to the Israelites during their journey in the region of Sinai. Several trees and shrubs can produce a substance called manna, such as the "manna tree" (_Fraxinus ornus_) from whose secretions mannitol was originally isolated.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mannose

Αφού το _μάννα_ ανήκει στα ελληνιστικά δάνεια από τα εβραϊκά που αποφασίσαμε να μην απλοποιήσουμε, θα ήταν παραπλανητικό (θα δυσχέραινε τη σύνδεση) αν απλοποιούσαμε τη _μαννόζη_. Με δύο ν τη γράφει και ο Πάπυρος, παρότι σε άλλες περιπτώσεις (ακόμα και σε κύρια ονόματα) απλοποιεί τα διπλά σύμφωνα. Με άλλα λόγια, προτείνω να ακολουθήσουμε το σκεπτικό που ισχύει στους ελληνογενείς ξένους όρους.


Διπλή και τριπλή νυχτερινή βάρδια έχει εδώ...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 12, 2014)

Ωραία, ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2014)

υποθηκοφυλακείο ή υποθηκοφυλάκιο; *υποθηκοφυλακείο*

Την παρατήρηση τη βρίσκουμε όχι μόνο στο ΛΝΕΓ αλλά και στο slang.gr!

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Υποθηκοφυλακείο
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...lexica/search.html?lq=υποθηκοφυλακείο&sin=all


Συζήτηση: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15420-υποθηκοφυλακείο-ή-υποθηκοφυλάκιο-υποθηκοφυλακείο


----------



## Zazula (Oct 24, 2014)

πλημμύρα ή πλυμμήρα;

Παρότι ορθότερη γραφή είναι το _πλημύρα _(με ένα μι· από το _πλήμη_), η παρετυμολογική επίδραση _πλην _+ _μύρομαι _έχει επιβάλει (και στη σχολική ορθογραφία) το *πλημμύρα *(με δύο μι).

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πάντως, το _πλυμμήρα _(με αντιμετατεθέντα τα /i/) είναι λάθος — όσο πολλές και να είναι οι «πλυμμήρες» που πλημμυρίζουν το διαδίκτυο (και τα κανάλια). Όντως «και μη χειρότερα»!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2014)

*συμπράγκαλα ή τσιμπράκαλα;*

*συμπράγκαλα ή τσιμπράκαλα;*

συμπράγκαλα. Το ΛΚΝ δίνει: 

*συμπράγκαλα τα* [simbráŋgala] Ο41 : (οικ.) πολλές και συνήθ. μικρές αποσκευές, σε χρήση κυρίως για να δηλώσουμε τη δυσκολία ή την ενόχληση που δημιουργεί η μεταφορά τους ή η παρουσία τους: _Πού να κουβαλήσω όλα αυτά τα ~; Mάζεψε τα συμπράγκαλά σου και φύγε._
[ίσως _συμ_- (δες _συν_-) βεν. branc(a) `χεριά΄ -_αλα_, πληθ. του -_αλο_]

Τα τσιμπράκαλα ομολογώ ότι τα είδα σήμερα πρώτη φορά, στον Δημ. Καμπουράκη (_«Όταν βρέχει στις πλαγιές»_) και διαπίστωσα ότι υπάρχουν κάποια ευρήματα και στον Γκούγκλη, ίσως πολλά από αυτά με κρητική προέλευση (που θα δικαιολογούσε το αρχικό -τσ-).


Συζήτηση εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15423-συμπράγκαλα-ή-τσιμπράκαλα


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2014)

αλαζών ή αλλαζών; *αλαζών* και *αλαζόνας*

Με ενδιαφέρουσα ετυμολογία: Από τον σκυθικό λαό, τους Αλαζώνες, ή όπως εδώ: 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11268-αλαζόνας-ετυμολογία-από-τα-ακκαδικά


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2014)

Τους Αλαζώνες ή τους Αλαζόνες;


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2014)

Έπρεπε να το καταστήσω σαφές. Οι υπερόπτες είναι _αλαζόνες_. Η φυλή του Ηρόδοτου είναι _Αλαζώνες_:

Ἀπὸ τοῦ Βορυσθενεϊτέων ἐμπορίου (τοῦτο γὰρ τῶν παραθαλασσίων μεσαίτατόν ἐστι πάσης τῆς Σκυθικῆς), ἀπὸ τούτου πρῶτοι Καλλιπίδαι νέμονται ἐόντες Ἑλληνοσκύθαι, ὑπὲρ δὲ τούτων ἄλλο ἔθνος οἳ Ἀλαζῶνες καλέονται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2014)

*πιρτσίνι *(βλ. π.χ. εδώ), *πριτσίνι *ή *περτσίνι *(όπως εδώ); 

Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι στην πρώτη περίπτωση δίνεται ετυμολόγηση από τουρκ. percin = είδος καρφιού και στη δεύτερη ίσως από παλ. ιταλ. *perzin(e) -ι (πρβ. perzare `τρυπώ΄) και μετάθ. του [r]. Το Ετυμολογικό ΛΝΕΓ έχει λήμμα *πριτσίνι*, ακολουθεί ετυμολόγηση από *πρετσίνι με προέλευση από το τουρκ. percin από περσ. parcin...

Ποιο θα διαλέγατε (και μάλιστα, για σχετικά λόγιο κείμενο); Η ερώτησή μου δεν είναι ρητορική...

Η σχετική συζήτηση εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15428-πιρτσίνι-πριτσίνι-ή-περτσίνι


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2014)

ανάκλιντρο ή ανάκλινδρο; *ανάκλιντρο* [ΙστΟρθ] (που σημαίνει: έτσι γραφόταν πάντα)

Με την ευκαιρία:
ανδριάντας ή αδριάντας; *ανδριάντας* [ΙστΟρθ] (_<ανδριάς < ανδρίον < ανήρ, ανδρός_)

(Αν έχουν ξαναεμφανιστεί (και) εδώ, δεν πειράζει.)


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2014)

πίρος ή πείρος; *πίρος*
ΛΝΕΓ (και ΕΛΝΕΓ) και ΛΚΝ συμφωνούν ως προς την προέλευση από το ιταλικό _piro_ και η λέξη λημματογραφείται με -_ι_-.

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=πίρος&dq=
http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/πείρος


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2014)

γλιτώνω ή γλυτώνω; *γλιτώνω*

Το Χρηστικό δεν διατηρεί την παλιά ορθογραφία ούτε σε λήμμα για παραπομπή ούτε σαν εναλλακτική στο _γλυτώνω_. Εξοβελίστηκε. 

(Λεξιλογιακό νήμα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?272)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2014)

γεωσκώληκας ή γαιοσκώληκας; *γεωσκώληκας*

Το αναφέρω επειδή ο (τελικά όχι και τόσο) ορθογράφος τού Word 2010 επιμένει ότι σωστό είναι το ανορθόγραφο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2014)

Το Χρηστικό αναφέρει και τη δεύτερη γραφή επειδή είναι διαδεδομένη, αλλά σαν εναλλακτική μορφή στο λήμμα _γεωσκώληκας_. Δεν υπάρχει λήμμα για την εναλλακτική γραφή.

Παλιότερα είχα δώσει έναν πρακτικό κανόνα:



nickel said:


> [...]
> 
> Τώρα τι γυρεύει το σχόλιο σ’ αυτό το νήμα. Να, επειδή ο Κορτώ συνήθως δίνει γραφτά χωρίς ορθογραφικά λάθη και σε τούτο εδώ σκόνταψα πάνω στο… *_γαιοτρύπανο_ («απ’ όπου δεν το ξεκουνούσε μήτε γαιοτρύπανο πετρελαιοπηγής»).
> 
> Πρακτικός κανόνας: το συνθετικό σε όλες σχεδόν τις περιπτώσεις είναι *γεω–*: _γεωμετρία, γεωλογία, γεωσκώληκας, γεωτρύπανο_ κ.ά. Ελάχιστα είναι από *γαιο–*: τα γνωστά είναι ο _γαιοκτήμονας_ και οι _γαιάνθρακες_.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2014)

(να/θα) αμολήσω ή αμολύσω; *αμολήσω*

Το ρήμα είναι *αμολώ*· τα -_λύσω _είναι απ' το _λύνω_ και τα σύνθετά του (σε -_λύω_): λύσω, απολύσω, αναλύσω, διαλύσω, εξαπολύσω κλπ.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2014)

διάλειμμα ή διάλλειμα; *διάλειμμα *(στη σημασία "προσωρινή διακοπή")

Το γράφω επειδή ο ορθογράφος τού MS Word τα δέχεται και τα δύο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2014)

συνωμοσία ή συνομωσία; *συνωμοσία*

Το γράφω κι εγώ επειδή ο ορθογράφος του MS Word τα δέχεται και τα δύο.

(Και μην πείτε ότι επαναλαμβάνομαι. Η προηγούμενη αναφορά σ' αυτό το νήμα αφορούσε το _συνωμοτώ_.)


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2015)

Ρουβίκωνας ή Ρουβικώνας; *Ρουβίκωνας*

Λόγιο: ο Ρουβίκων, του Ρουβίκωνος, τον Ρουβίκωνα
Δημοτική: ο Ρουβίκωνας, του Ρουβίκωνα, τον Ρουβίκωνα

_...ετοιμάζεται να διαβεί τον Ρουβίκωνα..._


----------



## SBE (Jan 1, 2015)

Αυτό πρώτη φορά το ακούω, η αγράμματη... mg:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2015)

κιβωτιόσχημος ή κυβωτιόσχημος; *κιβωτιόσχημος *(απ' το _κιβώτιο_, όχι απ' το _κύβος_)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2015)

κιγκλίδωμα ή κυκλίδωμα; *κιγκλίδωμα*: φράχτης/περίφραξη από κάγκελα.

Από τη λέξη κιγκλίδα που σημαίνει κάγκελο. Καμία σχέση με κύκλους κι ας υπάρχουν ανάλογα ευρήματα στον γκούγκλη (ακόμη και σε ξένα κείμενα που φιλοξενούνται στη Λεξιλογία).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 25, 2015)

μεγαλεπήβολος ή μεγαλεπίβολος; «*μεγαλεπήβολος*» λέει η σχολική ορθογραφία, αλλά...

Η γραφή _μεγαλεπήβολος _ήταν εσφαλμένη αλλ' ωστόσο επικράτησε [σημ.] ήδη από την αρχαιότητα.
Το ΛΚΝ λημματογραφεί κανονικά τη λέξη (με έτυμον το _μεγαλεπίβολος _:)), ενώ τα ΛΝΕΓ & ΛΔΛΧΕ θεωρούν τόσο πολύ ότι το θέμα είναι λυμένο που ούτε καν μνεία κάνουν για τη γραφή με γιώτα.
Εντούτοις τα εκατοντάδες ευρήματα για _μεγαλεπίβολο_, _μεγαλεπίβολα _κ.τ.ό. δείχνουν πως κάθε άλλο παρά ξεκάθαρη είναι η κατάσταση, κι ότι απλώς εδώ διέφυγε την προσοχή του Κέντρου Λεξικογραφίας.
Στο ΧΛΝΓ το _μεγαλεπίβολος _λημματογραφείται κανονικά, μαζί με το _μεγαλεπήβολος_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Όπως λέει το Ετυμολογικό (ΕΛΝΕΓ), η λανθασμένη ορθογραφία _επήβολος_ οφείλεται σε επίδραση άλλων σύνθετων όπως _υπήκοος_. Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι η διάδοση του _μεγαλεπίβολος_ σήμερα δεν οφείλεται σε ετυμολογική διόρθωση με βάση τη συζήτηση των ετυμολόγων, αλλά επειδή υπάρχει η επιβλητική εικόνα του _επι-_.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι η διάδοση του _μεγαλεπίβολος_ σήμερα δεν οφείλεται σε ετυμολογική διόρθωση με βάση τη συζήτηση των ετυμολόγων, αλλά επειδή υπάρχει η επιβλητική εικόνα του _επι-_.


Ε ναι, προφανώς. Απόδειξη ότι αλλαγές στη γραφή πιο εύκολα ενεργοποιούνται απ' το κοινό γλωσσικό αισθητήριο, παρά από ντιρεκτίβες λεξικογράφων.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2015)

αρματολός ή αρματωλός; *αρματολός*

Το Χρηστικό αναφέρει και τις δύο ορθογραφίες. Η επίσημη / σχολική ορθογραφία είναι *αρματολός*, από _αρματολόγος_. Το -_ω_- προκύπτει από μπέρδεμα με το _αμαρτωλός_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2015)

εξερράγη ή εξερράγει ή εξεράγει; *εξερράγη*

Το ρήμα είναι αρχαιόκλιτο, εύχρηστο είναι κυρίως το 3ο πρόσωπο (*εξερράγη* και *εξερράγησαν*) και κρατάμε το διπλό ρ και την κατάληξη του δεύτερου αορίστου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 1, 2015)

Χρησιμοποιούμε επίσης και όλον του τον στιγμιαίο μέλλοντα.


Προσθήκη nickel:
Ναι, μιλούσα μόνο για τον αόριστο. Το _εκραγεί_ είναι ευρύτερα χρήσιμο: θα εκραγώ, να εκραγείς, έχει εκραγεί.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2015)

πόσο μάλλον ή πόσω μάλλον; *πόσο μάλλον* (σωστό εδώ και μερικούς αιώνες, λογικό, διαδεδομένο, δημοτική). Το *πόσω μάλλον* είναι απολίθωμα, πιθανότατα μπαμπινιωτισμός (επηρεασμένο από την προτίμηση του ΛΝΕΓ για την παλιά δοτική).

Μια χαρά τα λέει ο Σαραντάκος σήμερα εδώ:
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2015/03/18/posomallon/

Το τρελό είναι όταν βλέπουμε και τα δύο στο ίδιο κείμενο:
https://www.google.com/search?q=""πόσο"+μάλλον"++""πόσω"+μάλλον"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

(Εξαιρούμε τα γλωσσολόγια και λαθολόγια...)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2015)

Η μπαμπινιωτική διάσταση για το “ζήτημα” του «πόσω μάλλον» έχει σχολιαστεί κι εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-τής-Ελληνικής&p=218395&viewfull=1#post218395


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2015)

καθωσπρεπισμός ή καθωσπρεπεισμός; *καθωσπρεπισμός*

Η γραφή με -_ει_- υπάρχει μόνο στο ΕΛΝΕΓ και το Ορθογραφικό. Το Σχολικό και το Μικρό του Μπαμπινιώτη γράφουν *καθωσπρεπισμός*, όπως άλλωστε το ΛΚΝ και τώρα το Χρηστικό. Στο διαδίκτυο τα ευρήματα με -_ει_- είναι ελάχιστα, λιγότερα ακόμα και από τα επίθετα (_καθωσπρεπίστικος_).


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2015)

*πίρος ή πείρος; πίρος*







Όσοι παρακολουθούν τις συζητήσεις για τις σωστές ορθογραφίες θα έχουν ενημερωθεί ότι η λέξη *πίρος* γράφεται πια με _*ι*_ και όχι με *ει* επειδή προέρχεται, όπως λένε οι ετυμολόγοι, από την ιταλική _piro_ και όχι από ελληνικό ρήμα _πείρω_ (=διαπερνώ). Αυτή την ορθογραφία προτείνουν όλα τα λεξικά. Στο Wiktionary και στο Χρηστικό αναφέρεται επίσης και ο _πείρος_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2015)

:)
Βλ. και στο ίδιο νήμα, πριν από 20 αναρτήσεις (#85) -- στο γνωστό φόρουμ που ονομάζεται Λεξιλογία.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2015)

βιοτή ή βιωτή; *βιοτή* (ουσ.) [ΙστΟρθ]

Αναλυτικά εδώ: 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15910


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2015)

στη διαπασών ή στη διαπασόν; *στη διαπασών*

Από τα αρχαία («_ἡ διά πασῶν χορδῶν συμφωνία_»), απ' όπου έχουμε τη διαπασών (την οκτάβα) και το διαπασών (το όργανο), μέσω γαλλικού και αγγλικού _diapason_.
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=διαπασών&sin=all

Όχι «στη διαπασόν», όπως εδώ. Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να μας είχε έρθει σαν αντιδάνειο και θα φαινόταν λογικό το (ουδέτερου γένους) _διαπασόν_. Αλλά τότε, στη δημοτική, _το διαπασό_. Και θα το κλίναμε: _του διαπασού_, _τα διαπασά_.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 21, 2015)

_Παίζει στη διαπασών_ σημαίνει όμως πράγματι «με οξύτατο τόνο», όπως λέει το ΛΝΚ; Ή «στο μέγιστο της έντασης»;


----------



## Marinos (Apr 21, 2015)

Ενδιαφέρον ότι με μια σύντομη τουλάχιστον ματιά σε όσα λεξικά έχω στο σπίτι, αυτή η σημασία είναι τυπικά ελληνική. Ενδεικτικά, από τη συλλογή λεξικών εδώ μοιάζει απομονωμένη, σχετικά σπάνια (μου φαίνεται) και όχι πολύ κοντά στην ελληνική η σημασία a full, rich outpouring of melodious sound.


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2015)

...
Δεν έχω συναντήσει στα αγγλικά τη σημασία της φράσης «στη διαπασών» όπως την εννοούμε σήμερα, της φουλ έντασης, ούτε σε λεξικά —όλα τα αγγλικά που έχω δει γράφουν στο diapason για harmony, concord, melodious, ενώ μόνο το OED έχει κάτι που πλησιάζει στη δική μας: _transf._ and _fig._ 4.a A rich, full, deep outburst of sound [1596 Nashe _Saffron Walden_ 115 By your leaue they said vnto him (_in a thundring yeoman vshers diapason_)]— ούτε στην πράξη.

Το ΛΝΕΓ την ορίζει καλύτερα από το ΛΚΝ:

*διαπασών* (η/το) {άκλ.} 1. ΜΟΥΣ. (α) το διάστημα μουσικής κλίμακας ΣΥΝ. ογδόη (β) η έκταση μιας φωνής ή ενός οργάνου (από τον χαμηλότερο μέχρι τον οξύτερο φθόγγο)- ΦΡ. *στη διαπασών* (i) (για ήχο οργάνου ή ανθρώπινη φωνή) στο μεγαλύτερο ύψος τής κλίμακας, με τη μεγαλύτερη οξύτητα *(ii) (κατ' επέκτ.) στη μεγαλύτερη δυνατή ένταση: *_το ραδιόφωνο έπαιζε όλη μέρα ~ και αναστατώθηκε η πολυκατοικία. _2. διαπασών (το) (i) μικρό κρουστό χαλύβδινο όργανο με στέλεχος που απολήγει σε δύο άκρα, η κρούση των οποίων παράγει τον φθόγγο λα και χρησιμοποιείται στο κούρδισμα των οργάνων (ii) μικρό πνευστό όργανο, που θυμίζει σφυρίχτρα, με προορισμό ανάλογο με τον παραπάνω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2015)

Marinos said:


> _Παίζει στη διαπασών_ σημαίνει όμως πράγματι «με οξύτατο τόνο», όπως λέει το ΛΝΚ; Ή «στο μέγιστο της έντασης»;



Αυτή η σημασία υπάρχει (ως πρώτη στη σειρά) και στο ΛΝΕΓ: «(α) (για ήχο οργάνου ή ανθρώπινη φωνή) στο μεγαλύτερο ύψος της κλίμακας, με τη μεγαλύτερη οξύτητα» και σαν δεύτερη σημασία «(β) στη μεγαλύτερη δυνατή ένταση» και ακολουθεί παράδειγμα με το ραδιόφωνο. Το Χρηστικό περιορίζεται στη δεύτερη: «πάρα πολύ δυνατά, στη μεγαλύτερη ένταση». Η επιλογή του ΛΚΝ είναι παραπλανητική.

(Με πρόλαβε ο daeman, βέβαια...)


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2015)

...
Υπάρχει στο OED το παρωχημένο ρήμα diapason· η πρώτη σημασία του πλησιάζει στην εν λόγω (βοερώ και βροντερώ, _δοτ_.): 

1. To resound sonorously. (_intr_. and _trans_.) 

1608 Heywood _Rape Lucrece_ i. i, What diapasons more in Tarquins name Than in a subjects? 1611 ― _Golden Age_ iii. Wks. 1874 III. 48 Th' amazed sounds Of martiall thunder (Diapason'd deep).

2. _intr_. To maintain accord with. 
1617 Wither _Fidelia_ Juvenilia (1633) 479 In their chime, Their motions Diapason with the time.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2015)

ΜΗΣΥΦΑ ή ΜΥΣΥΦΑ; *ΜΗΣΥΦΑ*

Τα ευρήματα είναι σχεδόν μοιρασμένα, και θα βρείτε και τις δύο γραφές και σε επίσημους ιστοτόπους. Ωστόσο το ορθό αρκτικόλεξο είναι *ΜΗΣΥΦΑ *(= ΜΗ ΣΥνταγογραφούμενα ΦΑρμακα), κι έτσι θα το βρείτε στα σχετικά ΦΕΚ (Νόμοι & ΥΑ) και στο αρμόδιο υπουργείο moh.gov.gr (εκτός από ένα λάθος σε ΔΤ). Όσοι χρησιμοποιούν το *ΜΥΣΥΦΑ *το αντιστοιχίζουν στον όρο Μη Υποχρεωτικώς ΣΥνταγογραφούμενα ΦΑρμακα, αλλά αυτό δεν υποστηρίζεται από τα θεσμικά κείμενα και την κείμενη νομοθεσία.


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2015)

κραιπάλη ή κρεπάλη; *κραιπάλη*

Η _κραιπάλη_ ήταν για τους αρχαίους το μεθύσι και η ζαλάδα από το μεθύσι. Σήμερα είναι γενικότερα η ασυδοσία. 

Η _κρεπάλη_ δεν υπάρχει επισήμως αλλά θα μπορούσε να είναι (α) η πάλη με το κρέας, όπου χάνει το κρέας, ή (β) η κραιπάλη που οδηγεί στο κρεπάρισμα. Σύμφωνα με το διαδίκτυο, είναι μαγαζί όπου μπορείς να κρεπάρεις στις κρέπες.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2016)

*Πες το ψέματα* ή *Πέστο ψέμματα*; Πες το ψέματα.
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=ψέμα&sin=all

Θα το βρείτε γραμμένο συχνά και με τον δεύτερο τρόπο, αλλά εδώ έχουμε δυο πράγματα που έχουν αλλάξει:

1. Έχουμε πάψει να ενώνουμε τα ρήματα με τις αντωνυμίες. Τέρμα στα «μούπε» και «δώστου». Τώρα γράφουμε «μου ’πε» και «δώσ’ του» (βλ. _δίνω_ στο Χρηστικό). 
2. Το _ψέμα_ το γράφουμε με ένα μ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2016)

*Ιδωμένη ή Ειδομένη; Εξαρτάται*

Χαντζόπουλος στη σημερινή Καθημερινή


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2016)

αποβραδίς ή αποβραδύς; *αποβραδίς*, όπως και *(ε)νωρίς, ολημερίς*

Εκείνο που δεν δικαιολογείται με τίποτα είναι το διαδεδομένο :down: _από βραδύς_ :down:.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2016)

έχω απαυδήσει ή έχω απηυδήσει; *έχω απαυδήσει*

Αύξηση έχουμε μόνο στον αόριστο: απηύδησα.

Έτσι:
http://www.babiniotis.gr/wmt/webpages/index.php?lid=1&pid=20&apprec=41

Όχι έτσι:






http://www.tovima.gr/world/article/?aid=794354


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2016)

nickel said:


> Αύξηση έχουμε μόνο στον αόριστο: απηύδησα.


Αν το χρησιμοποιήσουμε σαν ζωντανό ρήμα, ούτε τότε: Απαύδησα πια! (παρατηρήστε ότι το λήμμα στο ΛΚΝ δίνει στον αόριστο δευτερευόντως το _απηύδησα_).


Προσθήκη nickel: Ναι. Εννοούσα ότι αύξηση δεν έχει ο παρακείμενος. Δεν εννοούσα ότι ο αόριστος είναι μόνο «απηύδησα».


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2016)

αλιτήριος ή αλητήριος; *αλιτήριος*

Έτσι από τα αρχαία, όταν χαρακτήριζε κάποιον που αδικούσε κάποιον άλλο ή ασεβούσε προς αυτόν. Ρήμα _αλιταίνω_. Καμιά σχέση με τον _αλήτη_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2016)

*λιμός* = πείνα (εκτεταμένη πείνα που οφείλεται σε παρατεταμένη έλλειψη τροφίμων)
*λοιμός* = ασθένεια (κάθε επιδημική, μολυσματική και θανατηφόρα νόσος)
*λειμώνας* = λιβάδι


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2016)

παρά φύση ή παρά φύσει; *παρά φύση* (ή: *παρά φύσιν*)

Από ΛΚΝ:
α. με τρόπο που έρχεται σε αντίθεση προς τους νόμους της φύσης, και με επέκταση, της λογικής, της ηθικής: _Παρά φύση συνουσία / ασέλγεια / έδρα. Παρά φύση συμμαχία της δεξιάς με την αριστερά._
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=φύση&sin=all


----------



## SBE (Jul 31, 2016)

Την δοτικήν αποφυγείν φύσει αδύνατον. 

Να πούμε και την αντίθετη έκφραση, κατά φύση, συντομογραφικά ΚΦ, που την έχω δει σε ιατρικές εξετάσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2016)

[...] Στο ημερήσιο πινάκιο οι περισσότερες υποθέσεις είναι γαμησοδουλειές που φέρνουν τσούρμα στο ακροατήριο: κακοποιήσεις, μαχαιρώματα και φόνοι γυναικών από ζηλιάρηδες συζύγους και γκόμενους, βιτριολίστριες άπιστων αντρών, σωματεμπορία, κορίτσια για «άγρα πελατών», κολλητηριτζήδες, επιδειξίες, ματάκηδες, πουσταριά, μπινέδες, αποπλανήσεις ανηλίκων, βιασμοί και, το μεγάλο σουξέ, το «παρά φύσιν» με διαφορά από το «κατά φύσιν» καθώς αυτή η κατηγορία επισύρει βαρύτερες ποινές μα στο ακροατήριο προκαλεί ενθουσιασμό και ζήλια για τον δράστη [...]

Διον. Χαριτόπουλος, _Εκ Πειραιώς_, σ. 312


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2016)

Πορτογάλοι ή Πορτογάλλοι; > *Πορτογάλοι*

Πορτογάλοι < Πορτογαλία < λατινικό Portus Cale 
Γάλλοι και Γαλλία < λατινικά Galli, Gallia, Γαλάτες και Γαλατία


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2017)

σολομός ή σολωμός; *σολομός*. Το ψάρι (από το λατινικό _salmo_, «αττακεύς») γράφεται κανονικά με τρία ο. Ο ποιητής (και διάφοροι άλλοι Σολωμοί) έχουν στη μέση ένα ω. (Βικιπαίδεια: Το οικογενειακό τους όνομα στα ιταλικά παραδίδεται με διάφορες μορφές: Salamon, Salomon, Solomon, Salomone.)

Πώς μου ήρθε τώρα; Γιατί βρέθηκε μπροστά μου αυτό το λήμμα του ΛΚΝ:

*μπρικ *το [brík] Ο (άκλ.) : 1. κόκκινο χαβιάρι που γίνεται από αυγά σολωμού. 2. η σχετική απόχρωση. 
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=μπρικ&sin=all


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 30, 2017)

Μια ζωή το μπέρδευα αυτό, μέχρι το σχετικά πρόσφατο παρελθόν· η έλξη τού γνωστού ονόματος είναι ισχυρή.

(Κάτι παρόμοιο έπαθα και με το _pigeon/Pidgeon_, αν και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση πρόκειται για παλιότερη ορθογράφηση της ίδιας λέξης, απολίθωμα όπως τα _Clarke_, _Brydges_ και αμέτρητα άλλα ονόματα.)


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2018)

περιφερειακός ή περιφεριακός; *περιφερειακός*

*Περιφερειακός* από την _περιφέρεια_, όπως _περιφερειακή ανάπτυξη_. *Περιφερικός* από το γαλλικό _périphérique_, όπως _περιφερικό νευρικό σύστημα_. *_Περιφεριακός_ δεν υπάρχει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2018)

από κτίσεως κόσμου ή από κτήσεως κόσμου;

από *κτίσεως* κόσμου. Κτίσις είναι το χτίσιμο και, ειδικά στη θεολογία, είναι και ολόκληρη η πλάση, η οικουμένη. Γι' αυτό και είναι πιο ανεξήγητο ότι σε πολλά από τα εσφαλμένα ευρήματα υπάρχουν θεολογικά κείμενα.

Η φράση «από κτίσεως κόσμου» ανήκει στα λεγόμενα απολιθώματα που μας έρχονται από παλιότερες μορφές της γλώσσας (θα την βρείτε λεξικογραφημένη π.χ. στα παραδείγματα εδώ, στο λήμμα _κόσμος_).

Σημειώνω ότι _κτήσις_ (κτήση, στη σημερινή μορφή της λέξης) σημαίνει απόκτηση. Είναι φανερό ότι το λάθος δεν οφείλεται πάντα σε άγνοια, καθώς θα εκπλαγείτε από το εύρος των ανορθόγραφων χρήσεων της φράσης αν ξεφυλλίσετε την γκουγκλοαναζήτηση· μέχρι και στη Λεξιλογία υπήρχε ως τώρα ένα δείγμα... :) ).


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2018)

Zazula said:


> γεωσκώληκας ή γαιοσκώληκας; *γεωσκώληκας*
> 
> Το αναφέρω επειδή ο (τελικά όχι και τόσο) ορθογράφος τού Word 2010 επιμένει ότι σωστό είναι το ανορθόγραφο.





nickel said:


> Το Χρηστικό αναφέρει και τη δεύτερη γραφή επειδή είναι διαδεδομένη, αλλά σαν εναλλακτική μορφή στο λήμμα _γεωσκώληκας_. Δεν υπάρχει λήμμα για την εναλλακτική γραφή.


Νομίζω ότι ο τύπος _γαιοσκώληκας _όσο πάει κι απενοχοποιείται· πριν λίγο τον συνάντησα σε πανεπιστημιακό σύγγραμμα για τη μετάφραση:
«Δεν είναι τυχαίο άλλωστε ότι ο Ιρλανδός μεταφρασεολόγος Michael Cronin (2003/2007) παρομοιάζει τους μεταφραστές με γαιοσκώληκες, γιατί όπως ο γαιοσκώληκας ανανεώνει το έδαφος, καθιστώντας το κατάλληλο για σπορά, έτσι και ο μεταφραστής ανανεώνει και αναδιαμορφώνει τον πολιτισμό, στο πλαίσιο του οποίου δραστηριοποιείται μέσω των αλλεπάλληλων προσεγγίσεων παλαιών κειμένων και της παραγωγής νέων μεταφράσεων.»​


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2018)

http://karpetshow.gr/blog/mia-kota-lyrati

Η κότα είναι *λειράτη* ή *λυράτη*; *Λειράτη* είναι, από το *λειρί*. Υπερθετικός βαθμός της σκέτης «κότας». Θα βρούμε σχετική εγγραφή στο Χρηστικό, λήμμα _κότα_: «*κότα λειράτη* (αργκό-επιτατ.): πολύ φοβητσιάρης, δειλός άνθρωπος».

Το γεγονός ότι βρίσκουμε στο διαδίκτυο διπλάσια ευρήματα με την ανορθόγραφη *_λυράτη_, που συνδέει την κότα με μουσικό όργανο, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα αγκαλιάσουμε την ανορθογραφία.


----------



## sarant (Jun 10, 2018)

nickel said:


> http://karpetshow.gr/blog/mia-kota-lyrati
> 
> Η κότα είναι *λειράτη* ή *λυράτη*; *Λειράτη* είναι, από το *λειρί*. Υπερθετικός βαθμός της σκέτης «κότας». Θα βρούμε σχετική εγγραφή στο Χρηστικό, λήμμα _κότα_: «*κότα λειράτη* (αργκό-επιτατ.): πολύ φοβητσιάρης, δειλός άνθρωπος».
> 
> Το γεγονός ότι βρίσκουμε στο διαδίκτυο διπλάσια ευρήματα με την ανορθόγραφη *_λυράτη_, που συνδέει την κότα με μουσικό όργανο, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα αγκαλιάσουμε την ανορθογραφία.



Υπάρχει και η λιράτη κότα, που έχει γεμάτο πορτοφόλι.

Και η ληράτη, που παραληρεί.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 10, 2018)

Δεν ήθελα να φτάσω ως εδώ, αλλά μ' αναγκάζετε.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2018)

Σκεφτείτε απλώς ότι η λειράτη κότα είναι στους δειλούς ό,τι ο βλάκας με περικεφαλαία στους ηλίθιους. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2019)

*του Σαρτρ ή της Σαρτρ;*
Αν πρόκειται για τον φιλόσοφο (Jean-Paul Sartre), «του Σαρτρ».
Αν πρόκειται για την πόλη (Chartres), τότε «της Σαρτρ».

Επειδή διάβαζα σήμερα για «μουσείο *του Σαρτρ» και μπερδεύτηκα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2019)

nickel said:


> Αν πρόκειται για την πόλη (Chartres), τότε «της Σαρτρ».



Φοβάμαι ότι αυτό «το Σαρτρ» δεν είναι λάθος αμάθειας αλλά, σε συνδυασμό και με τη διατήρηση της ξενόγραπτης μορφής της λέξης, ακόμη ένα επεισόδιο μιας διευρυνόμενης μετατροπής των τοπωνυμίων σε ουδέτερα (υποθέτω για σιγουριά, αν και μπορώ να φανταστώ κι άλλες ερμηνείες).


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2019)

έλειψες ή έλλειψες; *έλειψες*

Στο ρήμα _λείπω_ μπαίνει απλώς η αύξηση ε-. Δεν είναι από το _ελλείπω_ (που έχει μόνο τύπο ενεστώτα). Άλλωστε, καταργήθηκε ακόμα και ο διπλασιασμός του αρχικού ρ: τώρα γράφουμε _έριξα, έραψα_.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2019)

nickel said:


> έλειψες ή έλλειψες; *έλειψες*
> 
> Στο ρήμα _λείπω_ μπαίνει απλώς η αύξηση ε-. Δεν είναι από το _ελλείπω_ (που έχει μόνο τύπο ενεστώτα). Άλλωστε, καταργήθηκε ακόμα και ο διπλασιασμός του αρχικού ρ: τώρα γράφουμε _έριξα, έραψα_.


Λογικά το «έλλειψες» είναι ωστόσο (έστω δυνητικώς, προς το παρόν) υπαρκτό ως παράλληλος τύπος ονομ.-αιτ.-κλητ. πληθ. του «έλλειψη» κατά το σχήμα θύμηση-θύμησες, ζάχαρη-ζάχαρες κλπ.

ΥΓ Και ναι, είχα δίκιο! «Πρίχου να κάμουσινε το δεύτερο μεγάλο πόλεμο είχαμενε *μεγάλες έλλειψες *μα τα «όμορφα» ήθρασινε όντεν αρχινήχτηκενε ο πόλεμος κι ακόμης τα πιλιά «ομορφίτερα» απής μας εσκλαβώσανε οι σκυλοτανυσμένοι οι Ναζίδες.» http://agonaskritis.gr/μιαν-αματέ-όσια-πίσω/


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2019)

*αναστήλωση ή αναστύλωση;
*Άλλη μια παράπλευρη συνέπεια της σύγχυσης μεταξύ _στήλης _και _στύλου _είναι η ορθογράφηση στα [anastilóno] και [anastílosi]. Οι λέξεις με βάση τον _στύλο_ είναι υπαρκτές (_αναστύλωση_, _αναστυλώνω/ώνομαι_, _αναστυλωμένος_, _αναστύλωμα_) αλλά πιο περιορισμένες σε χρήση· οι συνήθεις χρήσεις σε ιστορικά μνημεία και στις εικόνες με το πέρας της εικονομαχίας είναι με τη λ. _αναστήλωση_. Η μεταφορική σημασία "αποκατάσταση | επαναφορά" αποδίδεται με την _αναστήλωση_, ενώ η μεταφορική σημασία "τόνωση | αναζωογόνηση | στήριξη" αποδίδεται με την _αναστύλωση_. Οι λεξικογραφικοί ορισμοί, απ' όπου και τα συμπεράσματα για τη χρήση τους, είναι οι εξής:
*αναστηλώνω*: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=αναστηλώνω&dq=
*αναστυλώνω*: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=αναστυλώνω&dq=
Αξιοσημείωτο είναι ότι στα αγγλικά η _αναστήλωση _είναι σπανιότατα *anastelosis *ενώ σχεδόν πάντα *anastylosis*, επιτείνοντας τη σύγχυση.

*στηλώθηκα ή στυλώθηκα;*
Εδώ τα πράγματα —παρά την επίσης συχνή σύγχυση— είναι πιο ξεκάθαρα, καθότι το εννοούμενο ρήμα είναι *στυλώνω *[< _στυλόω_]: http://greek_greek.enacademic.com/161663 Επίσης το _στυλώνω_ βρίσκεται και στις εκφράσεις «τα στύλωσε», «στυλώνω τα πόδια μου» κλπ.
Ρήμα _στηλώνω _βεβαίως υπάρχει, αλλά εδώ αυτό είναι το πολύ σπανιότερο και πιο περιορισμένο στη χρήση: http://greek_greek.enacademic.com/160373


----------



## Earion (Mar 12, 2019)

Zazula said:


> τα «όμορφα» ήθρασινε όντεν αρχινήχτηκενε ο πόλεμος



Μήπως η πηγή κάμει λάθος και είναι *ήρθασινε*;


----------



## Aletter (Apr 9, 2019)

Καλησπέρα!

Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει κάπου συζήτηση πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι, μάλλον δεν έψαξα σωστά. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, πείτε μου, σας παρακαλώ, τελικά ποιο είναι το σωστό; Στο χρόνο ή στον χρόνο; π.χ. Ταξίδι στον χρόνο ή ταξίδι στο χρόνο; Προσωπικά μου αρέσει να χρησιμοποιώ το πρώτο γιατί μου ακούγεται καλύτερα αλλά έχω δεχθεί κατά καιρούς ειρωνείες και αρνητικά σχόλια. Επίσης, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, πριν δυο-τρία χρόνια κάπου διάβασα ότι οι γραμματικοί κανόνες σχετικά με το τελικό ν έχουν αλλάξει και ότι στα αρσενικά μπορούμε ελεύθερα να βάζουμε ν, ανεξαρτήτως από τι γράμμα ξεκινά η λέξη. Ισχύει αυτό; Ή εγώ δεν κατάλαβα; Παρακαλώ διαφωτίστε με ώστε είτε να διορθωθώ και να γράφω σωστά, ή να έχω ένα ισχυρό επιχείρημα για να απαντώ όπως πρέπει σε όσους φανατικά στηρίζουν το αντίθετο (χωρίς ν).


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2019)

Aletter said:


> ...Παρακαλώ διαφωτίστε με....



[h=1]Το τελικό "ν"[/h]


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2019)

*στραβωμάρα* ή *στραβομάρα*; Και τα δύο.

Το ετυμολογικά σωστό είναι η *στραβωμάρα* (_στράβωμα > στραβωμάρα_, όπως _φαγωμάρα, λιγωμάρα, σηκωμάρες_), αλλά είναι πολλοί, ίσως και περισσότεροι, αυτοί που γράφουν *στραβομάρα* — ίσως επηρεάζονται από την _τρομάρα_ και τη _χαζομάρα_.


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2020)

*Ποιο από τα δυο είναι σωστό;*

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση για τα σωστά και τα λάθη, όπως καταγράφεται στο ιστολόγιο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου.

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2020/02/06/ert3/


----------



## astratom (Feb 15, 2020)

Τελικά ποιο είναι το σωστό; Μπίρα ή μπύρα;


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2020)

...
[h=1]μπίρα ή μπύρα[/h]


----------



## P_Melas (May 23, 2020)

*Στριμώχνω, στριμωγμένος ή στρυμώχνω, στρυμωγμένος;*

(_Προκαταβολικά, να σημειώσω ότι δεν είχα τον χρόνο να ψάξω ολόκληρο το νήμα για το ερώτημα της επικεφαλίδας του μηνύματος. Ανέθεσα στο "εργαλείο" της αναζήτησης να το κάνει, χωρίς όμως να υπάρξουν αποτελέσματα. Αν κάπου έχει γίνει συζήτηση, να με συγχωρέσετε που δεν το είδα. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, απλά παραπέμψτε με σ' αυτήν_)

στριμώχνω ή στρυμώχνω;

και εξ αυτών:
στριμωγμένος ή στρυμωγμένος;
(και άλλα παράγωγα, φυσικά - στριμωξίδι, στρίμωγμα κλπ.)

Εδώ, αλλά και εδώ, βρίσκω ότι πιο σωστή είναι η γραφή με "υ". Όμως, εδώ, γίνεται αποδεκτή η γραφή με "ι", έχοντας ως εναλλακτική αυτή με "υ".

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2020)

Είναι ένα από τα καμιά εκατοσταριά προβλήματα που πρέπει να λύνονται με ερώτηση στον επιμελητή/τον εκδότη: «Ορθογραφίες Μπαμπινιώτη ή σχολικές ορθογραφίες;» Δηλαδή, η σχολική ορθογραφία θέλει το *στριμώχνω* (και έτσι θα το βρούμε σε όλα σχεδόν τα νεότερα λεξικά), ενώ ο καθηγητής Μπαμπινιώτης προτείνει το _*στρυμώχνω*_. Συμφωνεί μαζί του και ο Κριαράς. Βρίσκουμε την ορθογραφία στο ΛΝΕΓ και τον Πάπυρο (που έχει πολλές ορθογραφίες Μπαμπινιώτη) και παλιότερα λεξικά (Σταματάκο, Πρωΐας). Νομίζω ότι ειδικότερα στην περίπτωση αυτής της λέξης, επειδή η ετυμολογία είναι αβέβαιη και αδιαφανής, το _στριμώχνω_ είναι ίσως η καλύτερη επιλογή. Ωστόσο, για τον συντάκτη, τον συγγραφέα και τον μεταφραστή, όλα εξαρτώνται από την απάντηση στο ερώτημα που ανέφερα αρχικά.


----------



## P_Melas (May 24, 2020)

*Το "στριμώχνω" μου ταιριάζει περισσότερο....*



nickel said:


> Είναι ένα από τα καμιά εκατοσταριά προβλήματα που πρέπει να λύνονται με ερώτηση στον επιμελητή/τον εκδότη: «Ορθογραφίες Μπαμπινιώτη ή σχολικές ορθογραφίες;» Δηλαδή, η σχολική ορθογραφία θέλει το *στριμώχνω* (και έτσι θα το βρούμε σε όλα σχεδόν τα νεότερα λεξικά), ενώ ο καθηγητής Μπαμπινιώτης προτείνει το _*στρυμώχνω*_. Συμφωνεί μαζί του και ο Κριαράς. Βρίσκουμε την ορθογραφία στο ΛΝΕΓ και τον Πάπυρο (που έχει πολλές ορθογραφίες Μπαμπινιώτη) και παλιότερα λεξικά (Σταματάκο, Πρωΐας). Νομίζω ότι ειδικότερα στην περίπτωση αυτής της λέξης, επειδή η ετυμολογία είναι αβέβαιη και αδιαφανής, το _στριμώχνω_ είναι ίσως η καλύτερη επιλογή. Ωστόσο, για τον συντάκτη, τον συγγραφέα και τον μεταφραστή, όλα εξαρτώνται από την απάντηση στο ερώτημα που ανέφερα αρχικά.



Καλό απόγευμα κι από τούτο το μετερίζι.

Δεν απορρίπτω τον Μπαμπινιώτη ούτε βέβαια τον προσκυνώ κιόλας.

Άσε που τον έζησα και λίγο "εκ του σύνεγγυς", όχι ως φοιτητής βέβαια (_τι δουλειά θα είχε ένας μηχανικός Ε.Ν. στις αίθουσες του Καποδιστριακού, με τον Μπαμπινιώτη μέσα;_), αλλά ως αρωγός και λίγο βοηθός στις σπουδές της γυναίκας μου, ως φοιτήτριας της (Αγγλικής) φιλολογίας, τότε που ο Μπαμπινιώτης ήταν ακόμα κοσμήτορας.

Συμφωνώ περισσότερο με το "Νομίζω ότι ειδικότερα στην περίπτωση αυτής της λέξης, επειδή η ετυμολογία είναι αβέβαιη και αδιαφανής, το _στριμώχνω_ είναι ίσως η καλύτερη επιλογή".

Και έτσι έχω επιλέξει να το γράφω κι εγώ, ελπίζοντας ότι η επιμέλεια δε θα μου το διορθώσει.


----------



## Earion (Sep 1, 2021)

*αντίπυρ** ή **αντιπύρ*;


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2021)

Earion said:


> *αντίπυρ** ή **αντιπύρ*;


Αν φτιάξουμε σύνθετους όρους όπως στην περίπτωση της μονοσύλλαβης _φως_, επειδή έχουμε _ημίφως_, _αεριόφως_, _ηλιόφως_, _σεληνόφως_, θα είναι καλό να έχουμε αντιστοίχως και *αντίπυρ*. Μονοσύλλαβη με αρχαϊκή προέλευση με _αντι-_ είναι ο _αντίπους_. Με σύγχρονη προέλευση: _αντιτράστ_. Οπότε ξανά συνηγορία υπέρ τού *αντίπυρ*. Γενική *του αντίπυρος*.


----------



## Polytonikos (Jun 4, 2022)

Γεια σας και παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας, επειδή ο αναζητητής δεν εντόπισε κάτι σχετικό. Υπάρχουν οι Οινούσσες Σερρών, οι Οινούσσες Μεσσηνίας και η συστάδα νησιών Οινούσσες κοντά στη Χίο, στην οποία ανήκει και το νησί Οινούσσα. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν κι άλλες Οινούσσες, αυτές έχω εντοπίσει μέχρι στιγμής. Το ερώτημα είναι *Οινούσσες *ή *Οινούσες*, *Οινούσσα *ή *Οινούσα*;


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2022)

Καλημέρα, καλωσήρθες!
Στον Ηρόδοτο, τον Παυσανία και τον Θουκυδίδη έχουμε *Οινούσσες*. Αυτή την ορθογραφία οφείλουμε να διατηρούμε.

_Οἱ δὲ Φωκαιέες, ἐπείτε σφι Χῖοι τὰς νήσους τὰς Οἰνούσσας καλεομένας οὐκ ἐβούλοντο ὠνεομένοισι πωλέειν... _(Ηροδότου Ιστορίαι, 1:165)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2022)

Polytonikos said:


> Υπάρχουν οι Οινούσσες Σερρών...


Στα Σέρρας είναι μία, Οινούσσα.


----------

